# WIP Deagnostini Mitsubishi Zero 1/16 scale



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is my WIP of the Deagnostini Mitsubishi Zero 1/16 scale 'all metal' partworks build.
This is a online only partworks which was 4 issues per month over 26 months, made up from mixed metal parts. The detail covers just about everything that makes up this plane, though I am no expert when it comes to the accuracy of this model, but I love WWII planes and the chance to build a large scale Zero I couldn't pass up.
This particular model is quite intricate in that there are lots of small metal parts put together with CA glue and the tiniest screws I have ever seen. 
The pictures here show the sub frames painted blue as I believe the real ones were painted a blue atoke, and will eventually be skined with panels, which I will paint as they go on. I think I might go with the dark green paint job, but the instructions give you the option of 4 different paint schemes depending on the finish you want. 
This will also be lighted, one in the cockpit (see pic) and three on each wing.

Enjoy


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

And some more:


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Love the attention to detail with this build. It's just the prohibitive end cost that turns people away. 

If they halved the weekly mag price, I'm sure they would more than double their total selling.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's kwazy!!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Update!

Slow going, but have managed to get most of the wings frame work done and wheel bays. More instruments and air tanks put into position.

Cockpit and wing lighting also done.

Enjoy!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

And some more....


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Holy crap thats impressive!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

UPDATE!

Added more instruments to the cockpit, finished off the ailerons which are made of paper with a sticky back and painted with your choice of colour, which I am doing the green version. The skin paneling is completely different to the ailerons - they are made of a thick aluminium foil. 
According to the instructions, you need to use double sided tape to fix them to the frame. I am not so sure about that as I would think over time the tape would lift. So I may go with some epoxy, but I need to do a test. Any suggestions would be welcome. Here is a couple of pics of the skins:

















Also finished off the tail section, which took a lot of patience as most of the thin metal parts came bent and I had to straighten them out. 
Added the tail wheel which comes with a great mechanism for lowering and rising.

Next up will be some skin paneling and other bits and bobs.

Enjoy:


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

And some more....

















Here is a temporary fit to show the size, as you will see my big toe in the shot for comparison.










































Thanks for looking :wave:


----------

